# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  The Polish Language, or why it has so few accents?

## Culturist

Dear kamka, 
Could you please acknowledge that Polish is a quite homogeneous language with less dialects than German, for example, because of the fact that back in the 19th century, when Poland was patite, Adam Mickiewicz standardised the Polish language, creating the literary language on the basis of the accent spoken in the region of PoznaŃ. As only the literature  could then cling together the non-existing nation, the literary language gained official status soon. 
Thank you.

----------


## kamka

> Dear kamka, 
> Could you please acknowledge that Polish is a quite homogeneous language with less dialects than German, for example, because of the fact that back in the 19th century, when Poland was patite, Adam Mickiewicz standardised the Polish language, creating the literary language on the basis of the accent spoken in the region of PoznaŃ. As only the literature  could then cling together the non-existing nation, the literary language gained official status soon. 
> Thank you.

 I'm sorry for not having replied before, I wasn't on here much.  :: 
As for Polish not having a lot of dialects; I'm not sure how does the situation looks in Germany, so I am not able to compare it, but I guess it is true to some extend that Polish is homogeneous.
Obviously, there are various intonations in different areas of Poland, also various slang-expressions, but pretty much everyone speaks the standard Polish. 
Ad for the role of Mickiewicz, sadly, I don't know much about his contribiution in details, as I've never really been interested in that aspect. Speaking of Poznań dialect though, when I first met a girl coming from there, it hit me how different the intonation she used was, even though the city I come from is not too far away. But it's not that big of a case with Polish accents as it is in england, for example. Practically everyone speaks standard Polish, perhaps with minor differences in various regions. 
A great example, my very favourite one, is how many names has pencil-sharpener. The standard word is "temper

----------


## Culturist

Thank you for your detailed and illustrative explanation.

----------


## Wowik

[quote=kamka]A great example, my very favourite one, is how many names has pencil-sharpener. The standard word is "temper

----------


## Guin

> Tocziłka – in Russian

 Для точилки я что-то не припомню других названий. Правда, всплывает в памяти, как-то слышанное мной слово "заточка",  использованное для обозначения этого предмета, но это был, пожалуй единичный случай. Зато "ластик", на сколько я знаю, в Питере называют "резинка", а на Украине "стёрка".   ::

----------


## Оля

> Зато "ластик", на сколько я знаю, в Питере называют "резинка", а на Украине "стёрка".

 Еще говорят "стирашка"   ::

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Guin  Зато "ластик", на сколько я знаю, в Питере называют "резинка", а на Украине "стёрка".     Еще говорят "стирашка"

 А я последнее время называю его, почему-то, - "стиралка (так же как и стиральную машину   ::  )", хотя "ластик" - короче...

----------


## Wowik

Сейчас тут в польской ветке развернём московско-питерский словарь  :: 
Отец говорил, что до войны у них в школе в Питере были такие вот канцелярские принадлежности, угадайте что есть что:
Клякс-папир,
Вставочка,
Непроливайка,
... 
И после того, как окончил писать – руки надо было сунуть за спину: для осанки, и чтобы не отвлекали.

----------


## Wowik

А для перочистки есть синонимы?

----------


## Guin

> Сейчас тут в польской ветке развернём московско-питерский словарь 
> Отец говорил, что до войны у них в школе в Питере были такие вот канцелярские принадлежности, угадайте что есть что:
> Клякс-папир,
> Вставочка,
> Непроливайка

 Клякс-папир - промокашка, наверное или, может, - пресс-папье на немецкий лад
Вставочка - не знаю, может перо металлическое?
Непроливайка - чернильница такая специальная, из которой при переворачивании чернила почти не выливаются

----------


## Wowik

> Клякс-папир - промокашка, наверное или, может, - пресс-папье на немецкий лад

 промокашка на немецкий лад 

> Вставочка - не знаю, может перо металлическое?

 Наоборот – ручка, куда эти перья вставлялись http://antikvarij.narod.ru/minirassk07.htm

----------


## Guin

понятно

----------

